# Anyone had a fuel filter replacement done?



## shimmy816 (Aug 22, 2020)

if you have a gen 1 cruze it's not to bad to do it yourself.. though be carefull when you are twisting of cap as the whole thing is only plastic. I used a oil wrench on the body of the filter canister while using another wrench going the other direction so as to not put to much pressure on the bracket. I just used ramps.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Time wise, it only takes maybe 20 minutes so you shouldn't pay more than 1 hour of labor (because that's how shops work) plus parts. Thing is, you'll probably end up paying $50 or more for the filter alone having it done at at shop, so likely around $150 to $170 total. I buy the filters online for like $25 and do it myself. But I put so many miles on my car that I'm doing it once every 18 months or so. But, since it's a standard book item you should be able to just call up your local Chevy dealer and ask them how much it will cost and they should be able to quote you.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

When I had my diesel, I just had the dealer do it. Yeah, it cost $150, but I didnt have to get under there and fiddle with it. Once a year expense.

Why GM put those filters under the car is beyond me. Just dumb. 
There was room under the hood to place it behind the engine on the firewall if they just would've thought it out.

Make sure you run anti-gelling fuel additive all through winter, otherwise one day you'll come out to a car that wont start b/c of a plugged filter.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

thebac said:


> When I had my diesel, I just had the dealer do it. Yeah, it cost $150, but I didnt have to get under there and fiddle with it. Once a year expense.
> 
> Why GM put those filters under the car is beyond me. Just dumb.
> There was room under the hood to place it behind the engine on the firewall if they just would've thought it out.
> ...


I don't agree with you, there is not much space in the engine bay especially considering the size of the filter casing, it's pretty bulky. If they would come up with a different design (like the ones they have for gassers) yeah it may fit in there.
The other reason I see they place it in there and an important one is not to be exposed to high temperatures in the engine compartment due to DPF location given the very different application of this diesel engine in comparison with gassers (tight space with high temperatures = high risk of fire).
The only inconvenience I see you need a ramp to get under to remove the cover shield. Other than that it's a 20 min piece of a cake job


----------



## kbarzo (Jan 31, 2016)

I've replaced mine myself. I was quoted around the same $150-$170 area as mentioned earlier. Believe it or not, I didn't even lift the car up to change it. I did buy a specific size socket to fit the housing though. Makes it a lot easier.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

pacolino said:


> I don't agree with you, there is not much space in the engine bay especially considering the size of the filter casing, it's pretty bulky. If they would come up with a different design (like the ones they have for gassers) yeah it may fit in there.
> The other reason I see they place it in there and an important one is not to be exposed to high temperatures in the engine compartment due to DPF location given the very different application of this diesel engine in comparison with gassers (tight space with high temperatures = high risk of fire).
> The only inconvenience I see you need a ramp to get under to remove the cover shield. Other than that it's a 20 min piece of a cake job


Duramax filter is underhood and has not been an issue, even on the newer models. It wouldve been easy to design a filter housing to fit underhood on a Cruze. DPF is up front under the turbo....so thats not an issue for the firewall area. No excuse for it to be under the car like a gas model. Winter gelling is more the point of my comment than access.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

thebac said:


> Duramax filter is underhood and has not been an issue, even on the newer models. It wouldve been easy to design a filter housing to fit underhood on a Cruze. DPF is up front under the turbo....so thats not an issue for the firewall area. No excuse for it to be under the car like a gas model. Winter gelling is more the point of my comment than access.


you can't compare Duramax with our little Cruze, there is so much space in Duramax engines.
That's the thing with DPFs, it doesn't matter it's location, heat builds up quickly in that little space, I think they placed it there mostly for safety reasons.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

pacolino said:


> you can't compare Duramax with our little Cruze, there is so much space in Duramax engines.
> That's the thing with DPFs, it doesn't matter it's location, heat builds up quickly in that little space, I think they placed it there mostly for safety reasons.


Exactly this. After replacing the trans cooler lines, I'm partially convinced the engine bay is smaller than the 2.0TD engine itself. There is NO room to spare/work.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

pacolino said:


> you can't compare Duramax with our little Cruze, there is so much space in Duramax engines.
> That's the thing with DPFs, it doesn't matter it's location, heat builds up quickly in that little space, I think they placed it there mostly for safety reasons.


The Diesel Cruze shares many part with it’s brothers. Including the fuel filter. Which is massively oversized since it needs to work with 6.6L engines.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Well, I disagree. I did some measuring and brainstorming when I owned mine and found I couldve made something to work....but I decided to sell the car instead. IMO, the heat from the DPF would not affect an underhood filter back on the firewall to the point there'd be a problem, but what the heck do I know?


----------



## Longhauldiesel1 (Jan 16, 2020)

JettatoCruze said:


> I'm sure most of the guys bothering to sign up for a forum are DIY types who would do something like a fuel filter themselves but has anyone bothered to have a shop do it? Between needing to borrow a jack, getting under the car, having to remove the **** skid plate and most likely get diesel fluid all over myself, its worth it to me to spend somewhere around 100$ to have it replaced. Has anyone bothered and know the price point?


Roughly $100 and heck yes it's worth it!


----------

